# Biken in nürnberg und umgebung



## cala007 (19. August 2013)

Hi  suche nette leute, die mit mir im bikepark osternohe oder anderswo  in bayern, spass haben. Bin noch nicht lange dabei, aber komme die berge alleine runter . Also los....einfach melden und ab geht's. Würd mich freun...weil es einfach in ner gruppe mehr fun macht.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. August 2013)

Hm, paar Infos wärn vielleicht noch hilfreich...
Nur Bikepark, oder auch Touren?
Umgebung Nürnberg heißt wo genauer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cala007 (21. August 2013)

Hi  

War jetzt ein paar mal in osternohe. Hat irre spass gemacht. Touren wären auch klasse. Kenne mich aber leider nicht so gut aus. Bin recht fit und spontan für aktionen zu haben


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. August 2013)

Wo genau kommst du her? Direkt aus Nürnberg?


----------



## cala007 (23. August 2013)

Hi,

Ja, nürnberg, leider mittendrin  du bist aus neumarkt oder? Ich habe aber ein auto und bin gerne auch unterwegs. Brauche nur noch einen fahrradträger für anhängerkupplung, damit bike nicht immer so im heck rumliegt.


----------



## Nevibikerin (23. August 2013)

Hallo ihr 2. Ich komme auch aus Nbg. können uns gerne zum Biken, auch unter der Woche treffen.


----------



## CDler (23. August 2013)

Hey, wir wollen morgen ne entspannte Runde drehen. Wir = ein paar Biker/innen die sich über Facebook verabredet haben.
Treffpunkt: Tiergarten
Wahrscheinlich so gegen 16 Uhr, ist aber noch nicht fix. Vielleicht wird ja was regelmäßiges draus?

Ich hoffe das ist ok hier als Mann zu posten.


----------



## Nevibikerin (24. August 2013)

schade für heute bin schon zum RR fahren verabredet. Wie wäre es unter der Woche mal Abends?


----------



## CDler (24. August 2013)

Ist jetzt doch erst morgen.


----------



## Hupfnudl (24. August 2013)

Hi, ich bin öfters mit meinem Freund in Nürnberg (genauer: Rückersdorf) und bin für Bike-Ausflüge immer gern zu haben. Tour oder Park


----------



## CDler (25. August 2013)

So, die Runde heute fällt aus und wird auf nächstes WE verschoben. Warum? Einfach mal aus dem Fenster schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cala007 (4. September 2013)

Hi, will sich vielleicht jemand an diesem wo. Ende treffen? Wetter soll passen


----------

